# Necesitties



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Can you give me a idea waht are the necessities for a good hunt and all the equipment.

Some examples are weather
shells

And please explain why


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

A SBE 2 :lol:


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

An overcast day w/ a nice wind and a good amount of birds in the area is fixing for a nice day afield..


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i may get baggered for this, but a robo duck is a must :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

DUCKS!


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry, I gotta do the hammering.

I dispised robo ducks. I believe it takes away the whole sport. Instead of your natural ability to set up decoys, guess the weather, and call in birds, you just put out a machine. It makes absolutely no sense to me. It doesn't reflect any ability on the hunter. Pretty soon we will have guns to shoot for us because it's too hard to shoot. I'm only 16, so I guess I'm not your normal traditionalist.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

sugerfree said:


> Sorry, I gotta do the hammering.
> 
> I dispised robo ducks. I believe it takes away the whole sport. Instead of your natural ability to set up decoys, guess the weather, and call in birds, you just put out a machine. It makes absolutely no sense to me. It doesn't reflect any ability on the hunter. Pretty soon we will have guns to shoot for us because it's too hard to shoot. I'm only 16, so I guess I'm not your normal traditionalist.


sorry man, but what's done is done. there is no takin back technology w/o a law forbidding it. i wish the best to ya if you hunt w/o one but i promise you until every single duck outsmarts the spinner, you're an underdog to the setup next to you w/ one. 
on the other hand, the way i witnessed these things work when they first came out compared to now isn't quite the same. they still work good under most conditions but not like they did when they hit the market. 
but still; being on the X, knowing how to call (esp. situational calling), being concealed, and having the right set up is KEY by a long shot!!


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

sugerfree said:


> .
> 
> sorry man, but what's done is done. there is no takin back technology w/o a law forbidding it. i wish the best to ya if you hunt w/o one but i promise you until every single duck outsmarts the spinner, you're an underdog to the setup next to you w/ one.
> on the other hand, the way i witnessed these things work when they first came out compared to now isn't quite the same. they still work good under most conditions but not like they did when they hit the market.
> but still; being on the X, knowing how to call (esp. situational calling), being concealed, and having the right set up is KEY by a long shot!!


I still disagree, if you can become good at calling, hiding, and setting up decoys, you can be just as good or better than the average joe next to you with a spinner. Actually, the thing that bugs me the most about hunting public land is there is always some jackass next to you who thinks it's necessary to call at every bird that is visible. Did you hear about the next generation robo duck? apperantly it follows a track around in the water and occationally feeds.


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Robo ducks dont even work as well as they use to. I use them early season but I find later in the season they flair more duck than bring in. Their have been several time on the marsh the birds were flairing all morning and we took the robo ducks down and the birds came right in. As far as everything else. Scouting is most important. Find where the birds want to be and you'll have a good hunt. Dont over call!! Just enough to get their attention. If the birds are coming let them work. Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

being on the "X" is just as important as scouting. obviously, scouting leads to being on the "X" but if you don't get your a$$ up and get on that "X" before the next person youre going to be in some trouble. 
we scouted one of our fields "that was posted" only to have some idiots be out there the next morning screw up the whole hunt. now if we didnt have to drive over 40 miles that morning in the dark we woulda been there to tell them to get the he!! outta here but we tried that anyway and the whole morning ended up in ruins. Just because you get permission to hunt one guy's (my uncles) fields does not mean you can hunt all of them and they took advantage of that before checking w/ the right guy first! :******:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

So your mad they got permission to hunt his land?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

sugerfree, I salute you. Glad to see I'm not the only one holding out. Here's how I view it. If you want to use a robo, please, by all means, go ahead and use a robo. I understand that they are effective, and I will not criticize anyone for doing what they can within the law to bag more birds(well... in this case I won't). However, I personally do not like to use them. If my friends have them and want to use them on our hunts I won't put up a stink like I used to, I've gotten used to it, but if I can help it I try not to have one out. My reasoning is simple, much like sugarfree's. I don't want a robo duck be the key to my success. I would much rather go home knowing that I did or did not bag birds because of the components other than my robo duck. It's no different than my view on life in general. Everything is what you make of it. Ending a hunt with two teal in the bag to a seasoned duck hunter is likely a less than satisfying hunt, but to a kid on his first outing it may be it may go down in the books as one of his best days ever on this earth. In this case, a hunt where I kill 4 drake mallards and a nice widgeon over a robo duck would be less satisfying to me than if I had done it without the robo. While to someone else, doing the same thing over a robo might be as good as it gets for them. It's all in the eye of the beholder. Everyone should simply do what they get the most fulfillment out of while in the field.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Roboducks are legal and you need to get over it. Roboducks dont do all the work for you, if you cant set up decoys and you cant call the ducks arent going to come in. Roboducks are just like flagging, just much easier on the arm. So until they make them illegal, use the to your advantage.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USSapper said:


> So your mad they got permission to hunt his land?


No, im not mad they got permission to hunt his land. I was mad they had permission to hunt one quarter of land and they abused it and thought they could hunt any quarter of land with his name on the posted sign w/o checking first. Just b/c u get permission 1 time doesn't mean you have the rightss to all the other land and my uncle wasn't impressed. to say the least, they scewed up and it cost em. there was just a little lack of respect and mis-communication that took place and it pretty much screwed up everything for everybody.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Roboducks are legal and you need to get over it. Roboducks dont do all the work for you, if you cant set up decoys and you cant call the ducks arent going to come in. Roboducks are just like flagging, just much easier on the arm. So until they make them illegal, use the to your advantage.


I think you kind of missed my point. I understand that robos are legal, I'm not complaining about that. And I have seen guys before that have gotten away with pretty bad set ups but made out good because of their robo. I was out one morning with 75 diver decoys, on a well scouted spot, when I got there I saw a some guys on the other side of the pond with 8 mallard decoys and a robo duck. Sure enough, even though they did no calling, spent most of the time hootin and hollerin, had dogs swimming around confused in their decoys, they probably melted their gun barrels for as many rounds they fired off. Meanwhile I took one shot all morning, even though I had a far superior set up for the situation. If that robo would have been turned off everything would have gone compleatly opposite. But I wasn't mad, I knew when I saw it that I was screwed, its part of the game.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

No Robo's were used in the making of this photo! :stirpot:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

if there was, there would be twice as many ducks i bet. :toofunny: , JK!
pretty cool, old school pic there by the way.


----------



## cmac77 (Mar 1, 2007)

It looks like there are some big ducks in that picture. Man I would love to do that just once.....thats all I ask...just one hunt like that.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i was thinking the same thing, they look like there the size of snow geese.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Guys, the guy on the right was my Dad. The pic was late 1940's. He is gone now but a friend and I were talking today about the same thing. In all of my pics from back then the ducks did seem bigger. Anyone have any facts to back that up?


----------



## cmac77 (Mar 1, 2007)

It's great that you have pictures like that. Something to hold on to forever.

I have to rember to take some now so when I have kids...they can grow up and ask me about what it was like hunting back in 07.

I am not sure if the birds were in fact larger....but they sure look like it.


----------

